# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  What are you addicted to?

## lol97899

[COLOR="rgb(0, 255, 255)"]What are you addicted to?

Im addicted to cats!

Please dont post drugs![/COLOR]

----------


## Confucius

Pandas, WoW, MMOwned

----------


## Henessy

Your mom's ******.

----------


## ReidE96

Kittehs! And games. And sex. Though not all at the same time.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Gaming, corn flakes and sex. <3

----------


## Trollblod

> Gaming, corn flakes and sex. <3


Same except cornflakes getting replaced by tea!

----------


## Ground Zero

Gaming, drinking ice cold drinks, basketball and 2d.

----------


## Skunk5

******.. 

Jokes... but seriously... Masturbation...
Jokes... but seriously... Guitar, Snacks, Gaming, Driving.

----------


## Mr.Jebus Christ

Weed, gaming, and sex possibly all at the same time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Errage

Relaxing and having fun (Constantly getting me into trouble one way or another)
Battlefield Heroes (JUST ONE MORE SHOT OF BATTLEFUNDS, C'MON MAN)
Christopher Moore books (Always a good read IMO.)
Dogs
Music
Chocolate
Spending time with the lady

----------


## Skunk5

You're addicted to dogs?

----------


## Errage

> You're addicted to dogs?


OP did say cats in their post, and I love dogs, best house pet ever IMO.

----------


## Zantas

*Nature
Manga*

----------


## The Lex

fap fap fap

----------


## Obama

drugs obviously

----------


## Confucius

> drugs obviously


and stupid health care plans along with a high us national debt  :Wink:  ofc

----------


## Opirity

world of warcraft

----------


## blackwater938

computer games and cola

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

Dick.
wait no thats 2d. I keed. I love dick. Dick Clark.  :Smile: 

uhhm.. Gaming, Girls, Chinese food, Girl Gamers, Chinese Gamers, Games about food..

----------


## Eire

Addicted to WoW and getting as little sleep as possible

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Snatch

Hide 'n Seek (IRL)

Playing with children

----------


## Xel

MMOwned
Minecraft
Good food
Summer nights
Sea

----------


## Errage

> Snatch
> 
> Hide 'n Seek (IRL)
> 
> Playing with children


I have a strange feeling that the three, while normally they aren't, are in this case related.

----------


## d3rrial

CoD Modern Warfail 2
Dogs (I luv my Dog! <3 )
Battlefield (2; BC2; Heroes; 2142)
MMOwned
MMOwned BawX
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Iron Man (Comics and Movies  :Wink:  )

----------


## Vyre

WoW
League of Legends (lol ye :>)
MMOwned

How i met your mother!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Aellya

Trolls. Not the raging kind, but the blue, tusked and sexy kind.

----------


## Zoidberg

I'm addicted to football (soccer for you amerifags) and MMOwned.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I'm addicted to failing, I can't go anyway without it

----------


## d3rrial

I see at your Sig. I'm certain it was done by ephecat  :Wink:

----------


## [the Sills]

cupcakez...

----------


## Chrommie

Speed
Internet
Games

----------

